# Giving Up the Diet is the Only Way To Go



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you’re thinking of going on a diet to lose those extra pounds think again. Long-term weight control through dieting is near impossible, for the simple reason is that diets promote only short term solutions not long term.After dieting you???ll certainly look lighter on the scales, but in most cases thisis because you’ve dumped a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

